# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  §¤°~®~°¤§هوية جزيرة البحرين §¤°~®~°¤§

## الأمل البعيد

هذه الصفحات ستضم تاريخ البحرين الحديث والقديم وكل مايتعلق بها من صور 
حتى نحافظ على بحريننا من " الإنقراض " أو التحريف التاريخي .. فرجاءً كل من لديه مواضيع تخص تاريخنا القديم وصور ومعلومات لايبخل علينا بها .. فهذا كل مالدينا من البحرين الآن ويجب أن نتمسك بها ونحافظ عليها وتذكروا دوماً قول الشاعر الشابي 

" إذا أراد الشعب يوماً الحياة *** فلابدّ أن يستجيب القدر " !!



ولابدّ على الأجيال القادمة وعلينا أن نعرف تاريخنا جيداً وهنا يكمن الإختلاف بيننا وبين المواطنون الجدد !! فهم لن يعرفوا البحرين كما نعرفها نحن !! وهم لم يستنشقوا ذكرياتها وماءها وجمالها ومزارعها كما عشناها نحن .. وتنقلنا في " الدواليب " وإقتطفنا الثمار ، وهم لم يتغنوا في عين عذاري كما تغنينا نحن !!

سأزودكم في هذه الصفحات بكتب قديمة كثيراً أتمنى أنني لم أضعها ، تخص البحرين وأراضيها وقبورها وأولياءها وجزرها هذا وأنا كلي نقصان في تاريخ بلدي .. والعذر يابلدي على تقصيرنا الكبير !!! فنحن نعلم أنك تبكي الآن .. وأراضيك تتداعى ألماً !



______________





هوية البحرين



حسن عبدالله - فبراير 1999

اسم البحرين : 




يطرح المؤرخون وجهات نظر مختلفة حول أسباب تسمية البحرين بهذا الاسم ، وهناك تفسيران رئيسيان .الأول يقول لأنها تقع بين "بحر عمان" و"بحر فارس" ، أما التفسير الثاني فيشير الى أن البحر المالح الأجاج يحيط بها بينما يتفجر الماء العذب من بين صخورها . وهذا الماء لا يتفجر على اليابسة فقط ولكن أيضا في قاع الخليج ، انها ينابيع أكثر عذوبة من مياه الابار العادية لأنها بعيدة عن التلوث والأتربة ، وكان الغواصون في الماضي يعرفون أماكن هذه الينابيع ويهبطون اليها حاملين القرب الجلدية للتزود بالماء أثناء رحلات الغوص الطويلة . 

وهناك اسم اخر اشتهرت به البحرين ، وهو جزيرة أوال . وقيل أن سبب التسمية يعود الى أن (أوال) هو اسم لأحد أصنام قبيلة بكر بن وائل التي كانت تسكن البحرين . وقيل أيضا ان أوال اسم لأخ أو ابن (عاد) الذي بنى (ارم ذات العماد) فكان اسمه أوال وكان يبحث عن منطقة جميلة وهواؤها نقي وتصلح لأن يعيش فيها فنصح بهذه الجزيرة فسميت باسمه (أوال) . 

يقول الشيخ علي البحراني (المتوفى 1926م) في كتابه (أنوار البدرين) :"ان أوال هذا أخ لعاد أو ابنه قد طلب أرضا طيبة الهواء جزيرة قابلة للسكنى كأخيه أو أبيه عاد لما طلب أرضا طيبة الهواء ليبنيها كالجنة فبنى ارم ذات العماد فوصف له جزيرة أعني البحرين فراها جزيرة عظيمة حسنة طيبة الهواء ذات مياه خالية من الهوام والسباع قابلة للتعمير والسكنى واستنباط العيون وغرس النخيل والأشجار فسكنها ومدنها فنسبت اليه ." كما أطلق البعض على البحرين أسماء أخرى ، مثل دلمون ، وتايلوس ، وأرادوس .


بحراني - بحريني:


أما بالنسبة للصفة التي تطلق على أهل البحرين فهي "بحراني" . غير ان هذه الصفة أخذت معنى آخر بعد ادخال الاصلاحات الادارية في العشرينات وكتابة القوانين المدنية في الخمسينات من القرن العشرين . فقبل تلك الفترة ، كان كل من استوطن البحرين الكبرى (الأحساء والقطيف والبحرين حاليا) وأصبح من أهل البحرين يطلق عليه "بحراني" . أما بعد الاصلاحات الادارية في 1926 ، فقد اعتبر البعض صفة "بحراني" تختص بالشيعة العرب سكان البحرين الأصليين (البحارنة) ، ولهذا استحدثت صفة "بحريني" كصفة بديلة رغم الشك في صحتها من الناحية اللغوية . 

يقول حمزة الحسن (1993) " ان الشيعة يسمون بالبحارنة ، وهي لفظة يطلقها الطائفيون للسخرية والانتقاص .. ومفرد البحارنة بحراني ، وهي صيغة عربية صحيحة للانتساب ، فكل من سكن البحرين (الأحساء والقطيف والبحرين حاليا) فهو بحراني ، ولأن كل البحارنة تقريبا من الشيعة ، لذا أصبحت الكلمة مرادفة في المعنى للشيعي فالبحراني تعني الشيعي وتعني ساكن المنطقة الأصلي .. الا أنها تعطي بالنسبة للطائفيين معنى دونيا تمييزا ، فالبحراني الشيعي ابن المنطقة بالنسبة لهم ، هو غير العربي-البدوي-القبلي، والسيد المسيطر ".

والكاتب لهذا البحث لا يرى ضررا من استخدام أي من المصطلحين شريطة ان لا يكون الهدف هو التمييز الطائفي او الأثني بين المواطنين . 


جغرافية البحرين القديمة :


كانت البحرين قديما تمتد من البصرة شمالا الي عمان جنوبا ومن اليمامة غربا الى ساحل الخليج شرقا فهي تضم الكويت والمنطقة الشرقية من المملكة العربية السعودية وقطر إلى جانب جزر البحرين الحالية في هذه الأيام . يقول الميرزا الخوانساري (1970م) "ان البحرين - كما في ( تلخيص الاثار ) - ناحية بين البصرة وعمان على ساحل البحر ، بها مغاص الدرر ، ودرة أحسن الأنواع ، ينتهي اليها قفل الصدف في كل سنة من مجمع البحرين ، ويحمل الصدف بالدر منه اليها ، وليس لأحد من الملوك مثل هذه الغلة " .

وفي معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي (المتوفى 1228م) " ان البحرين اسم جامع لبلاد على ساحل بحر الهند بين البصرة وعمان ، قيل هي قصبة هجر . وقيل هجر قصبة البحرين " . والقصبة هي المدينة او أعظم مدن البلاد ، وهجر في الجغرافية القديمة كانت تعني اقليم البحرين من البصرة الى عمان أحيانا ، وتعني مدينة وقصبة للاقليم في احيان أخرى . هذه المدينة القديمة (هجر) دمرها أبو سعيد الجنابي زعيم القرامطة عام 900م . وفي عام 929 م قام أبوطاهر القرمطي ببناء مدينة الأحساء التي اتخذ منها قاعدة لدولته . وهناك اختلاف حول المكان الذي بنيت فيه مدينة (الأحساء) فالبعض يرى انها بنيت بالقرب من مدينة هجر التي دمرت والبعض الاخر يرى ان الأحساء بنيت على أنقاض هجر . ومن القائلين بالرأي الثاني حسن الامين (1981م) في دائرة المعارف الاسلامية الشيعية حيث يقول "ان الاحساء كانت تطلق على ما يعرف ب( هجر ) عاصمة ( البحرين ) التي كانت اسما للمنطقة الممتدة من البصرة الى عمان" .

يقول عبد الرحمن عبد الكريم النجم (1973) "أطلق العرب إسم البحرين على الإقليم الممتد على ساحل الخليج العربي بين البصرة وعمان، فهو يشمل ما نعتبره في لوقت الحاضر الكويت والإحساء وقطر وجزر البحرين الحالية المعروفة باسم أوال. وهي متصلة غربا باليمامة، وشمالا بالبصرة وجنوبا بعمان".

ان اسم البحرين كان اذن يطلق على المنطقة كلها وتكون هجر العاصمة ، وأحيانا تكون هجر المنطقة كلها . يقول الحموي (المتوفى 1228م) "هجر مدينة وهي قاعدة البحرين . وربما قيل الهجر ، بالألف اللام ، وقيل : ناحية البحرين كلها هجر ، وهو الصواب ." الا ان الأكثر شهرة ان هجر قصبة البحرين . يشير الميرزا

الخوانساري (1970م) بقوله "هجر مدينة كبيرة قاعدة بلاد البحرين " كما أشار الى ذلك أيضا بطرس البستاني في دائرة المعارف بقوله :" وكانت قصبتها (البحرين) مدينة هجر" ثم نتيجة لغلبة الاستعمال فقد اختص اسم البحرين بجزيرة أوال (البحرين حاليا) وهجر بالاحساء . يقول الشيخ علي البحراني (المتوفى 1926م) :"اسم البحرين واسم هجر بفتحتين ويطلق كل منهما على الجميع كما هو المستفاد من تتبع كلام أهل اللغة وأهل التواريخ والسير ثم صار علما بالغلبة اسم البحرين على جزيرة أوال وهجر على بلاد الاحساء ".

والبحرين قديما كانت تضم ثلاث مدن رئيسية هي أوال والخط وهجر (البحرين و القطيف والاحساء على التوالي ) حيث استمر ارتباط هذه المناطق الثلاث ببعضها حتى مجيئ الاحتلال البرتغالي في 1520م الذي استولى على المناطق الثلاث وفي عام 1551م استولت الجيوش العثمانية على الأحساء والقطيف وبقيت جزيرة أوال تحت الاحتلال البرتغالي . استطاع الخوالد طرد العثمانيين من الأحساء والقطيف ولكن الوهابيين تغلبوا على الخوالد وأصبحت المنطقتين (الأحساء والقطيف) ضمن نفوذهم . في عام 1810م وبعد استيلاء الوهابيين على البحرين قاموا بتعيين عبد الله بن عفيصان وكيلا عنهم في البحرين وقطر والأحساء القطيف وكان مقره في البحرين .

ولكن هذا الامر لم يدم طويلا حيث استولت الجيوش العثمانية على الأحساء مرة أخرى عام 1818م . وقام ال خليفة بالاستنجاد بسلطان مسقط لطرد الوهابيين من البحرين . 



جغرافية البحرين الحديثة : 



ينقل قدري قلعجي (1992م) عن أمين الريحاني وصفا للبحرين حيث يقول :" ليس بين مسقط والبصرة أجمل من مركز هذه الجزيرة . وليس أصلح منه للتجارة أو للحرب . فهي تتوسط الخليج في زاوية معينة منه كأنها بارجة راسية في جون متسع بين قطر والقطيف ، أو كأنها باخرة دنت من الساحل الذهبي المحيط بها ترفع علم السلم والتجارة . بل كأنها ، وهي عند مهد اللؤلؤ ، جوهرة كبيرة في جيب الخليج . فلا عجب اذا تسابق اليها الفاتحون في قديم الزمان ، وتنازعها الأمم ذات الصولة والعرفان . وهي لا تزال محط رحال التجار يجيئونها من الهند وفارس ، ومحط رحال الطامعين بالسيادة على خليج العرب ."

كانت الأساطير السومرية تسمي البحرين "دلمون" أو "أرض الحياة" أو "الأرض المقدسة" لوجود عنصري الحياة بها ، الماء والزراعة ، اللذين تفتقر اليهما بقية البلدان المجاورة في العصور القديمة ، مما جعل سكان تلك المناطق يختارون البحرين لدفن موتاهم لاحراز الخلود . 

وكان لموقع البحرين بين الشاطئين العربي والايراني ، وكونها طريق مواصلات بحري تتردد عليها السفن من مختلف دول العالم ، كان لذلك أثر واضح في المستوى الحضاري لشعب البحرين الذي كان دائما أقل بداوة وأكثر تحضرا من الشعوب المجاورة له . ولم يفقد موقع البحرين أهميته رغم أن هذه الأهمية كانت تتلون بظروف كل فترة تاريخية تمر بها . 

فأثناء فترة الاستعمار البريطاني لشبه القارة الهندية كانت أهمية البحرين تكمن في كونها طريق مواصلات بين أوروبا والهند .. ثم أصبحت البحرين في قلب منطقة الخليج الغنية بالبترول ، واحتياطي الطاقة العالمي البالغ قرابة ثلثي ما هو متوفر في العالم . 

تتألف البحرين من مجموعة جزر تزيد على الثلاثين تقع في الجنوب الأوسط للخليج العربي وتبعد 22 كم عن الساحل الشرقي للمملكة العربية السعودية وأكثر بقليل عن الساحل الغربي لشبه جزيرة قطر ، ويربط البحرين بالمملكة العربية السعودية جسر تم افتتاحه عام1986 م .

وتعد البحرين أصغر دول الخليج اذ تبلغ مساحتها الكلية 695 كم {مايقارب 270 ميل مربع} ، وتعتبر جزيرة البحرين الأم أكبر الجزائر اذ تبلغ نسبة مساحتها 85% من مجمل المساحة الكلية ، وهناك اضافة لجزيرة البحرين ، جزيرة المحرق (3,25 % من مجموع المساحة) وسترة (2,07 %) والنبيه صالح (0,11 %) وأم النعسان (2,72%) ، وجدة (0,05 %) ، وأم الصبان ، وجزر حوار القريبة من الساحل القطري.

تتكون أرض البحرين من الرمال وبعض الصخور الظاهرة ، وأغلب الجزر مسطحة وبها بعض أحجار الكلس . وفي شمال وغرب البحرين تكثر الأراضي الصالحة للزراعة مع وفرة ينابيع الماء العذب المنتشرة في البلاد قبل استنزافها في السنوات الأخيرة ، اذ عمدت السياسات الحكومية للاستغناء عن الأراضي الزراعية وقامت بتشييد المباني و الشقق عليها مما أدى لأن تعتمد البحرين على أكثر من 95% من المواد الغذائية المستوردة للبلد .

أما عن حالة الجو فهو حار في الصيف معتدل في الشتاء مع أمطار خفيفه ، ويكون الجو لطيفا في الفترة الممتدة بين شهري نوفمبر وأبريل حيث تتراوح درجات الحرارة بين 15 -24 درجة مئوية ، ولكن معدل درجة الحرارة في البحرين هو 36 درجة مئوية مع رطوبة عالية ، أما معدل سقوط الأمطار سنويا فيبلغ 77 ملم تقريبا.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تراث البحرين القديم



اشتهرت البحرين منذ العصور القديمة بالصناعات اليدوية والتي شكلت في ذلك الزمان ضرورة أساسية تساوت بالمأكل والمشرب حيث كانت تلبي معظم حاجات السكان مثل التحف والاثاث والصناديق المحلاة بالمعادن والسفن الخشبية والانسجة اليدوية المطرزة والمباخر والأواني المزججة والتحف الصغيرة والتي تلخص جميعها التراث المكون للشخصية البحرينية. 

ومن أهم الصناعات : صناعة الفخار والصناديق المبيتة،ويعود سبب هذه التسمية الى انه كان بمثابة الخزانة التي توضع فيها ملابس العروس أو جهازها اضافة الى مصوغاتها الذهبية. ويصنع “صندوق المبيت” من خشب الساج او السيسم المستورد من الهند وهو قادر على مقاومة التلف لفترة طويلة ويميل لونه الى البني الغامق وبالتالي يقوم الحرفي بوضع نقوش زخرفية من رقائق المعدن الاصفر وتعرف بشرائح “النبراس” اضافة الى الدبابيس. 

وصناعة السفن والسلال والدمى، الصناعات اليدوية التراثية المأخوذة من النخلة التي كانت ولاتزال مصدر فخر واعتزاز للشعب البحريني حيث اشتهرت البحرين قديماً بأنها بلد المليون نخلة فإنتاجها يدخل في كل الادوات التقليدية، وجميع البيوت البحرينية القديمة دخل جذع النخلة وسعفها وجريدها في بنائها، وعلى سعف النخيل تقوم صناعات متعددة، فمنه يصنع الحصير الذي تفرش به ارضية المنازل، وكذلك تصنع منه السلال التي تستخدم كأوعية لحفظ حاجيات المنزل، ومن الادوات الخوصية الصغيرة “المهفة” وهي عبارة عن مروحة صغيرة تصنع من الخوص على شكل مربع وتنتهي بمقبض، وتصنع منه أيضاً السفرة على شكل دائري مزخرفة بألوان جميلة وتستعمل كمفرش لتناول الطعام. 

ومن الصناعات التقليدية، صناعة السفن وأشهرها النعيم ورأس الرمان، وتقوم هذه الصناعة على الاخشاب المستوردة من الهند وتستخدم السفن في صيد الاسماك والغوص لصيد اللؤلؤ ونقل البضائع والركاب وترتكز صناعة السفن على أدوات النجارة. 

صناعة الأواني الخزفية والفخارية خاصة ان هذه الصناعة مضى عليها خمسة آلاف سنة، وتستخدم في صناعتها طينة تجلب من منطقة الرفاع تتميز بعدة خصائص من أهمها الجودة وسهولة التشكيل والنقاوة، وتوضع الطينة عادة في أحواض خصصت لهذا الغرض، ويصب عليها الماء لتعجن بعدها بالأرجل حتى تصبح سهلة التشكيل، وفي داخل المعمل يمارس الخزاف صناعته بتشكيل العجينة بأنامله، ومن ثم يقوم بالزخرفة وبعد ذلك يتم تجفيف الأواني من خلال تعريضها لأشعة الشمس لتمرر بعدها في الافران المعدة لذلك. 

صناعة الأثواب التقليدية مثل ثوب “النشل” وهو زي العروس البحرينية وكذلك للمناسبات وكان يصنع عادة من قماش الحرير و”الفولاك” والخيط الذهبي، وكانت مطرزاته مستوحاة من النقوش الهندية. 
ان حياكة النسيج تعد من الحرف التقليدية الاصيلة الموروثة عن الاجداد، وانتشرت في بعض قرى المملكة مثل أبوصيبع ودار كليب. 
وتعتمد الحياكة على الآلات اليدوية المعقدة التركيب اذ يدخل في تركيبها الألواح الخشبية واعواد الخيزران وبعض الخيوط الدقيقة والحبال وتصنع بمواصفات هندسية دقيقة ويتم نسج الملبوسات النسائية والرجالية كالأزر والغتر والبشوت. 

مملكة البحرين 


البحرين في العصور الإسلامية : 

دخلت البحرين الإسلام سلماً بعد وصول مبعوث الرسول الكريم (صلي الله عليه وآله وسلم) إليها في عام 629م/ العام السابع للهجرة. 

ولقد لعب أهل البحرين دورا لا يستهان به في حركة الفتوحات الإسلامية فأعانوا جيوش الدولة الإسلامية الناشئة بخبرتهم ومهاراتهم في الملاحة وركوب البحر. 

ويعتبر مسجد الخميس من أوائل المساجد التي بنيت في مملكة البحرين، حيث تقول عنه الرواية المحلية أنه بني في عهد الخليفة الأموي الثامن عمر بن عبدالعزيز (99ـ101هـ) (717ـ720م). 

واستمرت البحرين تلعب دورها الحضاري والاقتصادي عبر عصور الإسلام المختلفة حتى تعرضت إلى أطماع خارجية اضطرتها إلى أن تحصن نفسها بعدد من القلاع والحصون.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

معاني بعض القرى البحرانية 

بني جمرة: وظاهر اسمها دليل على أن سكان أهلها القدماء كانوا جمرات العرب. 


أبو محارة: تقع بين قرية القدم وقرية المقشاع,وتنسب إلى التاجر الشهير الشيخ حسين المحاري المتوفى في بغداد. 

البلاد القديم: وهي قديمة كبيرة لا يعرف لها اسم غير هذا وكانت زاخرة بالعلماء مكتظة بالسكان.

الجـفـير: بصيغة التصغير بمعنى البئر الغير مبنية فيقال جفر أو جفرة. 

الـزنـج: لعل تسميتها بهذا الاسم لة علاقة بصاحب الزنج الذي أستولى على البحرين. 

الدراز: وهي فارسية الاسم ومعناها الطويل.

الشاخورة: فارسية الاسم محرف عن(شاه اخور) ومعناها أصطبل الملك. 

المحـرق: يختلف سبب تسميتها فممن قال بأن كان فيها ملك يعاقب كل من يخالفه بالحرق. 

المصلى: وبها قبر الشيخ حسين بن عبد الصمد والد البهائي, وقد هاجر إلى البحرين لرؤيةٍ رأها كأن القيامة قد قامت وأن الله قد أمر أن ترفع أرض البحرين إلى الجنة فآثر الموت في تربتها.

المنـامـة: أختلف فيها عن سبب تسميتها فمن القائل أن السبب هو وجود فيها لمنام أحد الملوك القدماء, ومن القائل هو تحريف ل المنعمة. 

باربـار: فارسية الاسم ومعناها الحمل(أي تحميل الاحمال) ولقربها من الساحل يقال أنها كانت فرضة للتحميل من البحر. 

توبلي: وهي محرفة من (توبولي) أي بمعنى المدينتين.

جنوسان: يظن أن اسمها مركب من لفظين (جن وأنسان) فإختزلت ولحقها التحريف. 

داركليب : ومن أسمها يدل على أنها كانت مصيفا لكليب الملك المشهور. 

دمستان: وهي فارسية الاسم ومعناها الذيل الطويل. 

كرزكان : وهي فارسية الاسم ومعناه موضع النهار. 

سلماباد: وهي فارسية الاسم ومعناة السلم. 

سماهيج: وهي فارسية الاسم محرفة من (سة ما هي) أي السمكات الثلاث. 

شهركان: وهي فارسية الاسم ومحرفة من (شاه رايكان) ومعناة عطية الملك. 

كرباباد: وهي فارسية الاسم ومعناها محل الكرب.

مروزان: وهي فارسية الاسم محرفة من (مرد و زن) أي رجل وأمرأة. 

الدير: ويقال أن اهلها في القدم كانوا نصارى, وكان لهم دير العبادة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بعض الأمثال الشعبية ::



· أبو طبيع ما يجوز من طبعه

· إذا بغيت صاحبك دوم حاسبه كل يوم

· إذا حبتك عيني ما ضامك الدهر

· إذا حجت البقر على قرونها

· إذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم

· إذا صار رفيجك حلو لا تاكله كله

· إذا طاح الجمل كثرت سكاكينه

· إذا طبع دوس على تريجه

· إذا فات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت

· إسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب

· إش حادك يا المسمار ؟ قال المطرقه

· إصرف ما في الجيب يأتيك ما في الغيب

· أضبط من ساعة الملا

· اقبض من دبش

· أقضب مجنونك لا يجيك أجن منه

· إكل ما تشتهي وإلبس ما يعجب الناس

· إما طلعه ولا طبعه

· إن طاعك الزمن وإلا طيعه

· إنطر يا حمار لما يجيك الربيع

· إنفخ يا شريم قال ماكو برطم

· الباب اللي يجيك منه الريح سده وإستريح

· بات مظلوم ولا تبات ظالم

· بغاها طرب صارت نشب

· بغى يكحلها عماها

· بغيناه عون صار فرعون

· تجيك التهايم وإنت نايم

· ثوب أطول منك يعتك

· جارك ثم دارك

· حاميها حراميها

· حشر مع الناس عيد

· حط راسك بين رجليك وإشهد على والديك

· حط فلوسك بالشمس وإقعد بالذلال (إجلس بالظل)

· خبز خبزتيه يا الرفله إكليه

· خربان من البيضه

· دابة الله بأرض الله

· الذيب ما يهرول عبث

· راعي النصيفة سالم

· رزق القطاوه على الخاملات

· زرع الميانين (المجانين) يطلعه رب العالمين

· شبعونا طراقات وشبعناهم شتايم

· شمامها لمامها

· طارت الطيور بأرزاقها

· طقاق روحه ما يصيح 

· الطقعه بسوق الصفافير ضايعه

· الطول طول نخله والعقل عقل صخله

· عتيج الصوف ولا جديد البريسم

· عقب ما طقعت صكَت فخوذها

· عمره ما تبخر ، تبخر وإحترق

· عومه مأكوله ومذمومه

· غصيت فيك يا ماي ، شدفعك في

· فال الله ولا فالك

· الفرخ يجوجي في البيضه

· قال عندك تاكل ؟ قال لأ . قال عندك تغرم ؟ قال إي .

· قراقيع صيف

· قطو وطقيته بمصير

· كثر الدق يفك اللحام

· كلٍ بقلبه شيقاليله (شقاء له)

· كوم حجار ولا هالجار

· لي بغيب الخبر يشيع عطه (أعطه) أم بزيع

· لو جريت جري الوحوش غير رزقك ما تحوش

· لي طار طيرك قول سبيل

· اللي في الجدر يطلعه الملاس

· اللي ما يرضى بجزَه ، يرضى بجزَه وخروف

· اللي ما يستحي منك لا تستحي منه

· اللي ما يطول العنقود يقول حامض

· اللي ما يطيع يضيع

· اللي ما يعرف الصقر يشويه

· اللي ماله أول ماله تالي

· اللي مو على دينك ما يعينك

· اللي هذا أوله ينعاف تاليه

· اللي يجي من الله حياه الله

· ما تعينك إلا يمينك

· ما لك إلا خشمك لو كان عوي (أعوج)

· مال عمك لا يهمك

· مخروش طاح بكروش

· مد رجولك على قد لحافك

· مداح نفسه يبي له رفسه

· مكسورة و تبرَد

· من طمع طبع

· نصيبك يصيبك

· هذا سيفوه وهذي خلاجينه (ملابسه)

· الوجه من الوجه أبيض

· يا شين شيء ما شابه هله (أهله)

· يا من شرا له من حلاله علَه

· يفوتك من الجذاب صج وايد

· يمدح السوق من ربح فيه

· يوَد (أمسك) الحبَه وفلَت (أفلت) الدبَه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بوري هي إحدى قرى البحرين المجيدة، هي قرية ذكرها سماحة المرحوم العلم إبراهيم المبارك رحمة الله الواسعة عليه في كتابه "بلدان البحرين على حروف المعجم" وهذا الكتاب يمكن الحصول على نسخة منه من موقع سماحة الفقيه حميد المبارك دام عزه ومجده.
وقد ذكر المرحوم المبارك رضوان الله عليه اسم بوري وقال في صرف الكلمة: "بضم الباء وسكون الواو والراء المكسورة مخففة والنسبة إليها كذلك." ولم يزد على ذلك بشيء.

أيضاُ ذكر شاعر أهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام المشهور الشيخ أبو البحر جعفر الخطي رضوان الله عليه بوري في قصيدة له مشهورة هي آية في البلاغة وقمة عالية شامخة في الحنين والشوق والوله نحو البحرين الوطن الذي ابتعد واغترب عنه الشاعر فترة من الزمن في إيران. يعرج الشيخ الخطي عليه الرحمة في مستهل قصيدته على معالم وربوع بوري ويتذكرها ويستحضر سروره عند مروره بها، ومكثه فيها مدة غير قصيرة. ثم يذكر علاقاته بأهلها وعلاقات بإخوانه في البحرين بأجمعها ومدى شوقه لهم فيقول في قصيدته هذه(2) :

عج بالمطي على معالم بــــوري *** لمحل لذاتي وربع سروري
وأطل بها عنى الوقوف فما أرى *** شوقاً يحركني لها بقصـــير 

هذه القصيدة مثبتة في كتاب "أعيان الشيعة" للمرحوم السيد محسن الأمين قدس سره عندما مر بشخصية الشيخ أبو البحر جعفر الخطي عليه الرحمة.

قريتنا "بوري" لا نعرف لها اسماً سواه، والسؤال المُلح الذي طالما قرع أذهان الكثيرين من أبناء القرية ومن جيرانها بل ومن بلاد أخرى إذ يستغربون التسمية ويسألون عن سببه عند سماعهم إياها.
وهم يسألون ويرومون جواباً على سؤال: ما معنى بوري؟ ما المقصود به؟ هل اللفظة عربية مبينة أم أعجمية مشينة؟

إليك الجواب من أكثر من كتاب هو عمدة المصنفات في لغة الأعراب، أعني كتاب "العين" للمولى الموالي الإمامي العالي الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي عليه الرحمة والرضوان والإنعام بالروح والريحان والحور المقصورات بالجنان إذ مضمون قوله هو: 
بوري وبورياء هي النسيج المنسوج من خوص النخيل والمشغولات اليدوية المعمولة منه. وفي الكتاب الآخر "القاموس المحيط" للفيروزآبادي الزيدي المذهب والمشرب رحمه الله نفس هذا المعنى. وقد أوضح بكل جلاء وبلا غطاء صاحب مختار الصحاح فقال: (وقال الأصمعي البورياء بالفارسية وهو بالعربية باري، وبوري، وبارية بتشديد الياء في الكل) ولا أكثر صراحة من عروبية (بوري) بعد هذا.

الدراسات السابقة:
ولكن لم يذكر صاحب "معجم البلدان" ياقوت الحموي ولا غيره-فيما أعلم-من المعاجم عن الأماكن تسمية بوري التي هي إحدى قرى البحرين الباقية من 346 قرية (كان عدد قرى البحرين بعدد أيام السنة).
ولم يذكر الشيخ محمد علي التاجر ولم يتعرض لتسمية بوري في كتابه "عقد اللآل في تاريخ أوال" وقد تعرض فيه لجملة من أسماء القرى.
وكذلك لم يعرض الباحث التاريخي علي أكبر بوشهري إلى تسميتها في محاضرة له في نادي جدحفص وقد تناول فيها جذور أسماء قرى ومدن ومناطق البحرين. ولم أحضر هذه المحاضرة فقد كنت خارج البحرين، ولكن قرأت مقالاً هو قراءة نقدية لمحاضرة بوشهري ولم يذكر فيها أي شيء عن بوري.
ولعله في زمانه هو لم يُطلق الاسم على القرية، أو لم يصله خبرها لبعده عنها وتعسر السفر لها فهي في جزيرة البحرين، ولعله لعدم اشتهار التسمية في ذلك الزمان فالقوم يسيغون المشهور أكثر من المغمور وإن كان من المغمور من هو أعلى وأجل وأغلى وأفضل وأولى وأكمل أعني مولاي وسيدي ونور بصيرتي وهدايتي سيد العالم الموتور عجل الله له الظهور.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الجزء (2) من الوهج النوري في تسمية بوري

نعم، ولا يقدح أو يجرح في معناها حالة النشاز الآن عن روح اللغة العربية إذ تشذ الأسماع وتنفر الطباع عن مثل هذا الكلام وذلك لنفور الكثير من المجتمع عن اللغة العربية وركونهم للهجة العامية وإن كانت العامية حاوية لعدة وفيرة من معانٍ عربية فصيحة صحيحة ذات مغزى ومعنى هما في القمة من البلاغة والبيان والبديع يعرفها أهل هذه الفنون.
لا يقدح هذا فيما قلناه وارتأيناه من الاسم ومعناه الذي قدمناه وبنّنا فيه الاكتناه. (ونستطرد فنقول فائدة خالدة)
وذلك لأن العقل الجمعي(3) لا سلطة له ولا حجة وخاصة بلحاظ وتأمل مقال آية الله حميد المبارك-حفظه الله تعالى وتبارك ومتعنا بنوره وحضوره-في أحد مجالس محرم الحرام إذ قال ما مؤداه ومعناه: العقل الجمعي يحدد العقل ويسجنه ويعطله ويعيقه عن التفكير الحر" وهذا هو نفس قول الملا صدر المتألهين عليه رحمة رب العالمين إذ يقول ما مضمونه: أن العقل وليد البيئة الجغرافية والاجتماعية التي يعيشها الفرد ولا يرقى للتوحيد العملي الذي هو غااية آمال العارفين إلا بكسر قيده وتحرير رقبته.

ومما يدعم رأينا هذا في سبب التسمية هو ما نجده عند غير واحدة من نسائنا في القرية جداتنا وعماتنا الكبار-آمنهم الله في دار القرار ومحل الأخيار ومجاورة الأبرار الأطهار من عترة طه صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين-كمهنة أو تسلية أو هواية على اختلاف المقام في خصف الخوص من النخلة (هذه الشجرة المباركة التي هي عمتنا نحن بني آدم على نبينا وآله وعليه السلام لأنها نزلت مع أبينا آدم عليه السلام من الجنة) وتصييره وتحويله سفرة طعام أو حاوية رطب وغيرها من منتجات يدوية. وهذا بحسب علم الإنسان بفرعه الاجتماعي والثقافي(4) عبارة عن ترسب وبقايا وآثار لتلك الصناعة وبالتالي لهذه التسمية "بوري" ومن باب تسمية الشيء بما يكثر فعله وبما يشتهر من وصفه.
إذن، هي اسم على مسمى، وقد ذكرها ووقف على أطلالها كعادة الشعراء شيخ شعراء البحرين وزين علماء الأئمة الطاهرين أبو البحر جعفر الخطي رحمه الله ورفعه مكاناً علياً في قصيدته الرائعة الذائعة المذكورة في ترجمته من كتاب "أعيان الشيعة" لآية الله السيد محسن الأمين عليه رحمة رب العالمين والتي مطلعها:
عج بالمطي على معالم بوري **** لمحل لذاتي وربع سروري 
فلبوري معالم وآثار وأعيان.
ولا يفوتني ذكر رواية تثير الأحزان وتحرق الجنان سمعتها من أحد الخطباء(5) أن زين العباد السجاد عليه الصلاة والسلام لما أراد دفن جسد أبيه السبط الشهيد عليه الصلاة والسلام حمله على بورياء (يعني بوري فالبورياء لغة فيها كما مر سابقاً) من الخوص. واإماماه واشهيداه وامصيبتاه
وأقول لعله جاء بالبورياء من بني أسد( 6) (الذين رأت نساؤهم تلك الأجسام المقطعة الموزعة وجئن لرجالهم مستنهضات لدفنها ويقول المولى الأعلى الملا عطية الجمري طاب ثراه وكانت الجنة مثواه وباللهجة الدارجة وعلى لسان هاتيك النسوة الأسديات: قلت شيمكم والحمية يا مسلمين وين الذي يحضر يباري هالمطاعين) وهم ساكنو أطراف كربلاء والغاضريه والشفيه وقد ساعدوا الإمام عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام على دفن أولئك الكرام طبتم وطابت الأرض التي فيها دفنتم.
وقد أجاد وساد وبلغ المراد الملا عطية الجمري فخر البلاد إذ يقول حاكياً هذه الحادثة:
الكافور تربه والغسل دمه الجـــــــاري
والكفن فصل له أبو محمد بـــــــــواري
والقبر قلب اخته الخذوها بجمل عـاري
وقلب الذي قضّى حياته في بـــــــــوكيه 
والبواري جمع بوري وبورياء كما في "العين" للفراهيدي.
وله الحمد السرمد، والصلاة والسلام على رسوله محمد. 
(1) لعل أصل قرية هو القرى بكسر القاف فيها أي الضيافة ومن المعروف عند العرب قديماً نار القرى بكسر القاف ويقول مصباح السداد الإمام السجاد عليه الصلاة والسلام في مناجاة الراجين "ومن الذي التمس قراك فما قريته" ويشير إلى هذا المعنى ما ورد في سورة الكهف الآية 77 عن قصة الكليم والخضر عليهما السلام عندما استطعما أهل قرية ما فأبوا أن يضيفوهما.

(2) لقد عرضت ما وجدته من أبيات هذه القصيدة من كتاب "أعيان الشيعة" على أحد السادة العلماء والذي هو أحد الشعراء لضبط كلماتها نحوياً وصرفياً إذ إنها قد تكون عرضة للتصحيف الناتج بسبب النقل من مصدر قديم إلى جديد. وقد أبدى هذا السيد العالم الشاعر إعجابه لأكثر من مورد ومعنى صاغه الشاعر بأسلوب بليغ فريد من نوعه وجديد في فرعه.

(3) هو مصطلح عند علماء الاجتماع يُقصد به: اجتماع جماعة كبيرة على فكرة أو رأي ومجاراة الفرد الواحد من الأفراد لهذا الرأي وتلك الفكرة لا لصحتها أو لاقتناعه بها ولكن بفعل قوة المجموعة والجماعة وخشيته من تسقيطهم وإقصائهم وتشنيعهم ومعاتبتهم، فلا يفكر ويجمد على رأيهم.

(4) يسمى باللغة الإنجليزية social & cultural anthropology

(5) لعله على ما في البال، السيد محمد باقر الفالي أو السيد منير الخباز داما مؤيدَين مسددَين

(6 ) وقد هاجر بعض الأسديين إلى البحرين ولعل بوري وأهلها منهم أو لعل أهل بوري عرفوا صناعة النسيج من الخوص منهم .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

موسوعة قرى البحرين المجهولة: 1 - قرية الظهران وعين الخضرة 
هذه سلسلة جديدة و طويلة من حلقات التراث المتناثرة و الذي ستهتم بقرى و أماكن في مملكة البحرين مجهولة .. أو أندثرت منذ زمن .. سنحاول جمع شتات الكلمة المكتوبة عنها .. و نعيد تاريخها .. و نقدمه بصورة مبسطة لمن يجهلها ..
و لنبدأ بالحلقة الأول "قرية الظهران و عين الخضرة"

----------


## الأمل البعيد

موسوعة قرى البحرين المجهولة: 2 - مقطع توبلي و ردم الكوري

----------


## الأمل البعيد

موسوعة قرى البحرين المجهولة: 3 - قرية القلعة القديمة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*·~-.¸¸,.-~*--- لمحات بسيطة لتاريخ بعض مناطق البحرين --- *·~-.¸¸,.-~*
المـعـاميـر

موقع قرية المعامير: -

قرية المعامير هي إحدى قرى جزيرة سترة، وتقع على شارع مجلس التعاون، وهي مقابلة لقرية العكر، وقريبة جداً من خزانات شركة نفط البحرين. موقع قرية المعامير على خريطة البحرين . 


سبب التسمية: -

يذكر أجدادنا وآبائنا في المعامير بأنهم كانوا قديما يسكنون منطقة عسكر وبعض منهم كان يسكن في منطقة تسمى الفارسية وهي قريبة جداً من شركة المنيوم البحرين ولعناء المعيشة في ذلك الوقت ونظراً لبعد هذه المنطقة عن باقي مناطق البحرين ولنشوب بعض الخلافات مع أهالي القبائل الأخرى اتخذوا قرارهم بالرحيل إلى منطقة أخرى من مناطق البحرين. وجاءوا إلى هذه المنطقة بقيادة رجل يدعى غنام وهو من عائلة آل يعقوب المعروفة إلى الآن, وقام هو ومن معه من الرجال بتعمير هذه المنطقة، فأطلق عليها اسم المعامير.

تاريخ القرية: -

كان عدد بيوت القرية في تلك الفترة لا يتعدى خمسة عشر بيتاً فقط، وفي كل بيت يقيم مجموعة كبيرة من الرجال والنساء، وكان أهل المعامير يشتهرون في تلك الفترة بصيد الأسماك واستخراج اللؤلؤ. وكان الأهالي يعملون تحت أمرة نواخذة كبار من نفس القرية، أمثال النوخذة علي بن هلال، والحاج حسين بن عباس، والحاج عبدالله بن عباس، والحاج علي بن متروك الذي توفي في البحر نتيجة غرق القارب الذي يبحر فيه، وكذلك الحاج مدن بن الطيف.

مخاتير القرية: -
بعد وفاة غنام (كبير القرية آنذاك)، تزعم القرية أحد كبار النواخذة، وهو الحاج عبدالله بن عباس، وجاء بعده أخوه الحاج رضي بن عباس، حيث كانت القرية تعيش تحت أمرة واحدة، وكانت للحاج رضي السيطرة على القرية ولا يختلف اثنان عند كلمته، وكان له الحق في التدخل في حل جميع مشاكل القرية سواء كانت صغيرة أم كبيرة، حتى في الصلح بين الزوج وزوجته، وكان الرجال في ذلك الوقت يتزوجون بأكثر من واحدة، حتى أن بعضهم وصل إلى أن الأربع زوجات يجتمعن في بيت واحد. وكانت المهور في تلك الفترة بسيطة جداً، وكانت العادة في الزواج أن يقوم أهل الزوج بدعوة أهل القرية جميعاً لوجبة الغداء والعشاء. وبعد وفاة الحاج رضي جاء أخوه الحاج ابراهيم بن عباس وكان أكثر من أخيه حزماً في حل الأمور، وقد عينته حكومة البحرين في عهد الشيخ سلمان مختاراً رسمياً للقرية. وبعد وفاة الحاج ابراهيم بن عباس تم تعيين الحاج حسين بن ابراهيم بن عباس مختاراً للقرية وقد كانت له أفضال كبيرة على القرية.

المعامير وبرميل الصل: -
عندما أنشئت شركة نفط البحرين المحدودة (بابكو) كان لها كبير الأثر على القرية وأهلها، حيث أن قرية المعامير أقرب منطقة للشركة. فقد قام الكثير من أهالي المنطقة بالتوجه إلى الشركة للعمل بها، ولكن الشركة كانت ترفضهم، وحين بدأت الشركة في إنشاء جسر يربط بين عملها في سترة وعملها في الشركة احتج أهالي القرية على هذا المشروع، حيث أن الجسر سوف يعيق حركة السفن والقوارب الخاصة بأهالي المنطقة، فما كان من إدارة الشركة إلا التوجه إلى كبار القرية للتشاور معهم حول هذا المشروح وإبداء الإستعداد لتنفيذ جميع مطالب أهل المنطقة، وبالفعل تم وضع الشروط، ومنها أن تقوم الشركة بتزويد جميع البحارة كل على حدة بعدد اثنين درام صل، وهو مادة خاصة لدهان القوارب، وتزويد بيوت القرية بالماء، وأن تكون الأولوية لأهالي القرية في التوظيف بالشركة. وقد قامت الشركة بتنفيذ بعض الشروط ولم تفي ببعضها، ولكنها قامت بإنشاء مدرسة ابتدائية في المنطقة سميت مدرسة المعامير ثم أهدتها لوزارة التربية والتعليم فيما بعد، وقامت كذلك ببعض حنفيات الماء في القرية وليس في المنازل وعددها أربع فقط.

تاريخ التعليم في القرية: -

حظي التعليم في القرية باهتمام كبير من قبل الأهالي منذ البداية، حيث كان أهل المعامير يتلقون تعليمهم في مدرسة سترة، وكانوا يذهبون سيراً على الأقدام لعدم وجود مواصلات في تلك الفترة، وكان من الجيل الأول في التعليم المرحوم الحاج محسن العصفور والحاج أحمد الحاج يوسف والمرحوم الحاج محمد تقي وحميد الشيخ علي والحاج حسن الحاج علي آل أحمد والدكتور الشيخ علي العصفور.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مقابة

-
تقع قرية مقابة في المنطقة الشمالية من مملكة البحرين وتبعد عن العاصمة (المنامة) حوالي عشرة كيلومترات.
- السكان حوالي 1200 نسمة تقطن ما يقارب 100 بيت. وأكثر سكان القرية تربطهم علاقة النسب.
- كانت القرية قبل حوالي 80 سنة تقطن شمالاً من الموقع الحالي في الشتاء وعند الصيف يتحول الأهالي إلى المضاعن (العروش) نظراً لقربها من السيح (النخيل) ومراكز المياه، بعدها استقرت القرية جنوباً في موضعها الحالي وصارت شمال المقبرة.
- تمتاز القرية بانتشار العيون الطبيعية الجارية آنذاك مثل "الكوكب"، و"عين جديدة"، وكانت هذه العيون يرتادها بعض سكان القرى المجاورة في الأعراس.
- في السابق الغالبية العظمى من السكان تعمل بالفلاحة ولم يتجه سكان القرية إلى الأعمال الحكومية والشركات إلا في منتصف الستينات.
- نقطة التحول في القرية كانت عام 1955م حيث شبّ حريق هائل فيها أتى على ما يقارب من نصفها بيوت القرية المبنية من سعف النخيل وبعدها اتجه الأهالي إلى بناء بيوتهم من الحجارة.
- عام 1966م زودت القرية بالكهرباء وتم تسليك جميع البيوت.
- دخلت المياه إلى البيوت في القرية عام 1967م بعد أن كانت في السابق مراكز للمياه يرتادها الأهالي للسقاية والغسيل.
- عام 1961م دخلت أوّل سيارة في القرية بعد حصول صاحبها على رخصة قيادة.
- أوّل تلفزيون في القرية كان في عام 1975م.
- بدأ الرعيل الأول من شباب القرية التوجه إلى المدرسة في مطلع العام الدراسي 1959/58م وكانوا يذهبون سيراً على الأقدام إلى مدرسة أبو صيبع والتي تبعد حوالي 3 كيلومتر عن مقابة.
- أول دفعة فتيات إلى المدرسة في القرية في مطلع العام الدراسي 1974م حيث ضمتهم مدرسة باربار.
- أول دفعة في القرية أكملت الدراسة الثانوية في عام 1969م بينما أكملت أول دفعة الدراسة الثانوية من البنات في العام الدراسي 1985م .
- أول خريج جامعي في القرية عام 1983م.
- مختار القرية هو حلقة الوصل بين الأهالي وإدارة الشؤون القروية سابقاً والبلدية في الحاضر.
- وفي 1975/6/24م تم تأسيس النادي في القرية وأخذ يباشر جميع أنشطته الاجتماعية.
- عام 1980م حصلت القرية على درع النظافة على قرى البحرين.

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## الأمل البعيد

*عوائل التى سكنت البحرين قديما* 



*وقد اجمع الناسبون العرب على وجود ثلاث قبائل عربية بارزة فيها (هجر, الخط, اوال) قبل البعثة النبوية الشريفة, وهذه القبائل هي:* 

*- عبد القيس ، وهي بطن من أسد ربيعة العدنانية, ونسبهم: عبد الله القيس بن افصى بن دعمي بن جديلة بن أسد. وكانت ديارهم بتهامة ثم خرجوا إلى البحرين و كان بها خلق كثير من بكر بن وائل وتميم فلما نزل بها عبد القيس زاحموهم في تلك الديار وقاسموهم في الموطن.* 

*2- تميم المضرية العدنانية, وهي تميم بن مرد بن أد بن طابخة بن قمعة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان, بعد هجرات كثيرة استقر بنو تميم في هضبة نجد ثم اتجه فريق منهم إلى البحرين واستقر بها.* 

*3- بكر بن وائل الربيعية العدنانية, وهي بكر بن وائل بن قاسط بن هنب بن افصى بن دعمي بن جديلة بن أسد بن ربيعة, وقد وفدت البحرين واستقرت بها قبل نزول (عبد القيس) فيها.* 



*وفي السطور التالية توضيح لأسماء بعض القبائل العربية التي ينتمي إليها سكان الأحساء قديما وضواحيها التابعة لها وهي:* 

*آل الخنيزي: عرب أقحاح ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.*

*- آل الهلالي:* 
*ينتسبون إلى قبيلة بني هلال العربية الأصلية من فرع كان يسكن الحجاز منذ القديم, ونزح بعض أفراده إلى مدينة الهفوف, وفي أواخر العهد العثماني إنتقلوا إلى الجنوب العراقي فسكنوا في ناحية الزبير التابعة لمدينة البصرة. وفي إمارة خزعل لإقليم خوزستان انتقل جدهم إبراهيم إلى المحمرة, وبعد حفنة من السنين عاد إلى البصرة مرة أخرى بينما تحول بعض أقاربه ومنهم الخطيب الملا هلال بن الحاج على الهلالي إلى أسواق الشيوخ التابعة لمحافظة الناصرية. وممن برز منهم الشيخ عبد الحميد بن إبراهيم الهلالي المتوفى سنة 1406هـ, والخطيب الملا جواد.* 


*- آل الجشي:* 
*من بني عبد القيس أيضاً من سكان (البحرين قديماً) الأصليين ويتواجد قسم منهم في (أوال/ البحرين الحالية)*

*- آل بن جمعة:* 
*ينتمي إليهم الباشا منصور بن جمعة, وعبد الحسين بن جمعة وعبد الرسول بن جمعة والشيخ عبد العلي بن جمعة, وهؤلاء ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس ويكنّون بالأنصاري, إسرة آل جمعة من تلك البيوتات ذات الثراء والغنى في القطيف. و كان لهم نفوذ كبير لدى الأتراك, وكان عميد هذه الأسرة الحاج منصور آل جمعة والذي حمل رتبة - باشا – من قبل الحكومة التركية.* 

*- آل المحروس وآل البلادي وآل الحاجي:* 
*من الشيعية الأصليين قدموا من أوال (البحرين الحالية), وآل حاجي يوجدون الآن في (البطالية) بالأحساء وهم من أرحام الشيخ أحمد بن حاجي الأحسائي البلادي أحد أجداد صاحب (البدرين) وأسرته.* 

*- آل نصر الله:* 
*ينتمي إليهم زعيم القطيف أحمد بن مهدي بن نصر الله, وأبوه, وينتمون إلى بني خالد القبيلة المعروفة, حيث هاجر جدهم من نجد واسمه (ردين الخالدي) والخوالد من بني عامر بني عبد القيس.*

*- آل اللويمي :* 
*اللويمي نسبة إلى (بني لام) القبيلة العربية الشهيرة ينتمي إليهم الشيخ عبد المحسن اللويمي المتوفى سنة 1245هـ وهم يقطنون قرية (البطالية) بالأحساء, وفي بدايات القرن الثالث عشر حدثت في المنطقة فتن طائفية ومضايقات شديدة للشيعة مما اضطر عدداً من العلماء والشرفاء إلى مغادرة البلاد والتوجه إلى العراق والدول المجاورة. وكان ممن هاجر من الأحساء في تلك الظروف السيخ عبد المحسن اللويمي فاتجه نحو إيران عن طريق البحر وكان بصحبته أخوه الشيخ عيسى وابنه الشيخ علي بالإضافة إلى عائلته وبعض أصحابة وأقاربة, وبعد وصولة تجول عدة مدن إيرانية بغية اختيار المكان المناسب لسكناه, فزار مرقد الإمام الرضا عليه السلام في خراسان ومر بطهران وأصفهان وشيراز وكرمان ثم مدينة سيرجان التابعة بمحافظة شيراز حيث وقع اختياره عليها واتخذها مقرا له ولمرافقيه, وتاريخ وروده إلى سيرجان سنة 1218هـ, وفي سيرجان بنى مسجداَ وأسس مدرسة علمية, وكان هناك أستاذا مدرساً كما كان في سيرجان وأطرافها زعيما ومرشداً حتى وفاته, وقبلا في سيرجان لازال حتى اليوم مشيداً عامراً, ولده ولدان عالمان هما الشيخ محمد والشيخ علي, وكان الشيخ علي مصاحباً لأبيه في سفرهم إلى ديار إيران, وذريته موجودة إلى اليوم في سيرجان ويعرفون بــ( آل محسني). أما الشيخ محمد فبقي في الأحساء مع بعض إخوانه وذريتهم, وآل اللويمي وآل البشر الموجودون في الأحساء هم أحفاد الشيخ محمد كما كتب ذلك الملا كاظم اللويمي وله أخ عالم اسمه الشيخ عيسى اللويمي كان مع أخيه في سفرهم إلى إيران وتوفي في شيراز.* 



*- آل أبو سعود وآل نصر (في سيهات) وآل علم (في العمران بالأحساء) وكذلك آل العباد(في الأحساء) هؤلاء كلهم أبناء عم ويرجعون إلى (ردين الخالدي).* 
*احنا عدنا آل عبادي*

*- آل الصادق: من شيعة المنطقة الأصليين وينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة.* 



*- السادة:* 
*وهم يكثرون في صفوى: وهم موسويون ينتمون إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم, عليه السلام. والمعلوم إن اغلب سادة(الخط) هم من الموسويين. والمعلوم إن سادة صفوى قد قدموا منذ قرون من (جد حفص) بجزيرة أوال, ولما حدثت في المنطقة فتن طائفية فر الكثيرون منهم بعقيدتهم إلى العراق وإيران, ولا يزال العديد منهم يسكن (خوزستان) ونحوها.* 

*- آل اليوسف: قحطانيون فخذ(سحمة)* 

*- آل قريش:* 
*بطن من بطون سبيع بن صعب بن معاوية بن كثير بن مالك بن جشع بن حاشد حمدإن, قدموا من بيشة ورينة قبل ما يقارب ثلاثة قرون.*


*آل خميس: بطن من بطون سبيع أيضا وهم أبناء عم قريش ويلتقون في الجد الخامس وكانوا يسكنون قلعة القطيف.* 

*- الشرفاء:*
*جمع أشراف ومفردها شريف ويرجع أصلها إلى إقليم الحجاز وهي أسرة كبيرة عريقة المجد والشرف*
*, ولها شعب كثيرة متفرقة في إنحاء العالم. وينتشرون في القطيف والقديح وصفوى و الخويلدية و الجارودية.*



*- آل غريب:* 
*من الفداغة من سنجارة من شمر.* 

*- آل شاهين:* 
*من بني خالد في نواحي المنطقة الشرقية.* 

*- آل مير:*
*قبيلة شهيرة يسكنون البحرين قبل 160سنة في قرية(جد حفص) في البحرين والآن تسكن إسرة منها في صفوى من القطيف ويرجع نسبهم إلى السيد محمد المجاب بن الإمام الكاظم المدفون بجانب ضريح الإمام الحسين عليه السلام, وأصلهم من العراق.* 

*- المرهون:*
*هي إسرة مرهون بن خالد بم حديد بن حمير بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان بن عابر بن شالخ بن رفخشت بن سالم بن نوح النبي عليه السلام, و قحطان قبيلة عربية يقال إنها من العرب العاربة وآل المرهون قبائل وبطون وأفخاذ كثيرة متفرقة في عدد الأمصار كالقطيف و الأحساء وصفوى والكويت والبصرة والبحرين.* 

*- آل الحبيب, آل عباس, آل سيف:*
*من سبيع.* 

*- آل دهيم:* 
*من قبيلة بني هاجر.* 

*- آل حمدإن وآل عجاج (آل الزبير):* 
*خوالد.* 

*- آل الداوود: تداخلوا مع السادة كثيراً, واصهروا بعضهم بعضا, وهم ينتمون إلى بني تميم بن مر بن ود بن طإنحة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان وقد نزح هؤلاء من نجد من حوطة بني تميم قبل حوالي ثلاثة قرون.* 

*- آل العصفور:*
*بقايا دولة العصفوريين التي حكمت بعد العيونيين, ولا زال الكثير منهم في أوال البحرين, ومعلوم إن بني عصفور يرجع نسبهم إلى بني عقيل بن عامر بن صعصعة بن هوازن العدنانيين من بني عبد القيس وهم يسكنون الأحساء وصفوى.* 

*- آل المسلم:*
*بطن من آل ربيعة بطن من آل طي من القحاطنة ينتسبون إلى بني خالد وربما كانوا فرع آل حميد من بني خالد.* 

*- آل النمر: آل الفرج, آل الزاهر:*

*وهؤلاء قحطانيون قدموا من قرية ( الأسلمية) بنجد, أول من قدم إليها نمر بن عابد بن عفصيإن وتزوج ابنة الشيخ(محمدالعراجنة) وأولدها (مزة و زاهرو نمر) وإلى هؤلاء ينتمي آل فرج, وآل الزاهر و آل النمر الذين ظهر منهم العلامة الشيخ محمد بن نمر العوامي(1277هـ - 1348هـ) وهناك احسائيون من آل النمر يسكنون الدمام والمبرز, وهم أبناء عم آل النمر في العوامية, وهؤلاء ينتمي أيضاً (آل محمد علي وآل الناصر) في المبرز.* 

*- آل الزاهر:*
*وهم غير المذكورين آنفاً, فهؤلاء من بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة, ومنهم الشاعر والأديب الحاج علي الزاهر.* 

*- آل ثويمر:*
*من سكان العوامية القدامى وهم من قبيلة سبيع بن صعب بن معاوية بن كثير بن مالك بن حشم بن حاشد بن حمدإن.وإلى آل الثويمر ينتمي كل من (آل الخميس, آل قويريص, آل صويمل, آل زنادي). وكان قدوم آل الثويمر إلى العوامية قبل حوالي ستة قرون.* 

*- العاراجنة:* 
*قدموا إلى العوامية في نفس المدة مع آل ثويمر وينتمي هؤلاء إلى الهواجر.* 

*- آل تحيفة, آل درويش: نسبهم واحد, وهم قحطانيون وأبناء عم, ويسكن آل درويش في (الملاحة) كان استيطانهم في العوامية أكثر من 30سنة تقريبا أي قبل الوجود السعودي الأول.* 

*- آل بو خمسين:*
*من بني وداعة بن عمر بن عامر, من الدواسر قدموا من وادي الخماسين- احد فروع وادي الدواسر- في عهد أجود بن زامل (العقيلي) حاكم البحرين وعمان, في أواخر القرن التاسع الهجري. أول من قدم جدّهم الكبير سالم الدوسري, وتزوج من آل علي الشيخ فأولدها صقراً, وأول ماسكنوا قرية (الجبيل) الأحسائية ثم انتقلوا إلى الهفوف ومن صقر نبغ علماء ومراجع مثل الشيخ محمد الكبير, والشيخ حسين بوخمسين, والشيخ محمد بو خمسين الذي أصبح مرجعاً للأحساء وكذلك ابن أخيه الشيخ موسى بوخمسين الذي تولى منصب القضاء الجعفري بالأحساء, ومنهم الشيخ حسن بن الشيخ باقر بوخمسين والشيخ موسى عبد الهادي بو خمسين. وقد نزح آل بوخمسين من قرية (الجبيل) إلى محلة الرقة الوسطى بالهفوف والتي سميت بالفوارس فيما بعد, ثم انتشروا فيما بعد إلى الدمام والكويت.. وتوجد عائلة (آل صالح) وتوجد مجموعات من آل بوخمسين تسكن خوزستان إيران, كانت انتقلت إليها بسبب الاضطرابات التي سادت البلاد آنذاك* 
*آل شباط:* 
*من بني خالد منهم الشيعة والسنة, اشتهروا بصناعة النسيج وحياكة الأقمشة قديما وكانوا مع ال عيسى بهذه الحرفة , وعلى يدهم اشتهرت المشالح (العبي) الأحسائية.* 

*- بوحليقة:* 
*من عتيبة ومنهم صالح بوحليقة والشيخ جواد بن الشيخ أحمد بوحليقة وهم يقطنون الأحساء.* 

*- الخُرس: من الدواسر, قدموا إلى الأحساء منذ قرون عديدة منهم الشيخ إبراهيم الخرس, والشيخ عبد الأمير الخرس, والشيخ أحمد الخرس.* 

*- آل عمران:*
*ينتمون إلى عنيزة بن أسد, وقيل من بني حنيفة بن صعب بن بكر بن وائل. ولهم أبناء عم يحملون نفس الاسم من أهل السنة.* 

*- الشعبان:* 
*ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس, تصدّوا للمآتم وترويج الشعائر الحسينية, وحافظوا عليها حتى في أحلك الظروف السياسية التي عصفت البلاد.* 

*- الرمضان:*
*ينتمون إلى قبيلة بني خزاعة, حيث جاء في كتاب مخطوط للشاعر المعاصر محمد حسين بن الشيخ على الرمضان في التعريف بآل الرمضان ما يلي: ذكر الشيخ غانم الخز اعي صاحب كتاب (خزاعة) إن رمضان هو من أبناء سلمان بن محمد باشا الذي أنجب 12 ولداً أحدهم رمضان وهو جد آل رمضان الأحسائيين, ونسبه هو الشيخ رمضان بن سلمان بن عباس بن محمد بن حسن بن داوود بن عبد الله بن عبد المنعم بن هديب بن رخا بن أثير بن جلال بن رضا بن دعبل الخزاعي شاعر أهل البيت المعروف, هاجر رمضان من العراق إلى البحرين ومعه اثنان من أخواته إلى الأحساء, منهم العلامة الجليل الشهيد الثاني من آل رمضان الشيخ علي بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الرمضان الأحسائي المقتول شهيداً سنة 1265هـ, ومنهم الشهيد الأول من آل رمضان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الرمضان المتوفى سنة 1240هـ في البحرين حسبما ذكره ناشر قصيدته (خير الوصيين) ومنهم الأديب الشاعر محمد حسين بن الشيخ علي الرمضان, وأخوه الأديب الحاج جواد الرمضان.* 

*- آل الصَّحّاف:*
*يعود نسبهم إلى (ربيعة) إحدى القبائل العربية الشهيرة. ولآل(الصحاف) وجود مرموق في الأحساء والكويت ولهم امتداد في كل من البحرين والقطيف وفي البصرة وسوق الشيوخ في العراق, وهي من الأسر العلمية الجليلة التي أنجبت العديد من العلماء والشعراء منهم الشيخ أحمد بن الشيخ علي الصحاف(ت 1319هـ) , والشيخ حسين الصحاف (1303هـ - 1343هـ) ومنهم الشيخ محمد بن حسين الصحاف الذي كان زعيماً دينياً في الكويت ووكيلاً مطلقاً من المرجع الديني الكبير الشيخ محمد حسين أبو خمسين (ت 1313هـ) ومنهم الشيخ كاظم الصحاف (1313- 1399هـ) الشاعر المعروف.* 

*- العامر:* 
*من بني عبد القيس, امتهنوا الصيدلة, منهم الشيخ توفيق بن جابر العامر.* 
*من بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة , ممن تولوا الزعامة في الأحساء.* 

*- الهاجري:* 
*من قبيلة بني هاجر, ولازالوا ينتسبون إليها,* 
*- الحسن :* 
*من بني عبد القيس, ومنهم ملا عبد الله بن علي آل حسن المتوفى سنة 1357هـ.*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*- الموسى :* 
*منهم الشيعة والسنة, وهم بطن من بني لام من طي.* 

*- المهنا:* 
*ينتمون إلى بني تميم, وهم مضريون لهم أبناء عم كثيرون من أهل, السنة منهم الشيخ معتوق المهنا.* 

*- الحدب, والعوض:* 
*ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس, منهم الشيخ حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب العوض.* 

*- النويحل*
*: من بني عبد القيس.* 

*- آل مبارك:*
*ينتمون إلى بني حنظلة بن مالك بن زيد بن مناة بن تميم ولهم أبناء هم من أهل السنة, منهم الملا عبد الله بن محمد بن حسين المبارك المتوفى سنة1404هـ* 

*- آل حاجّي :* 
*من الأسر الجليلة في (الأحساء) ونسبهم إلى الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام أجلى ولأوضح نسب, وهم سادة عرب أقحاح استيطانهم في الأحساء قديم, وأول من نزح إلى البلاد من المدينة المنورة, في القرن الثامن الهجري جدهم وجد عدد من الأسر العلوية الكبيرة السيد أحمد المدني وكانوا لا يزالوا يقيمون في قرية (التُّويثير) بالأحساء, وقد نزح بعض من ( آل حاجي) إلى إيران في بداية القرن الثالث عشر الهجري – تقريباً- واستوطنوا بلدة (مُهر) من توابع (شيراز) وعرفوا فيما بعد بـ(آل المهري) نسبة إلى (مُهر) , ومنهم العلامة السيد عباس المهري بن السيد حسين بن هاشم بن علي بن هاشم, المولود في مهر سنة الاثنين 26 جمادى الثاني 1408هـ, ومنهم شقيقة السيد عبد الحسن الحاجي المتوفى بعد سنة 1206هـ, ومنهم شقيقة السيد هاشم الحاجي. ولآل حاجي شجرة نسب كتبها العلامة السيد عبد الرزاق كمونة النجفي.* 

*- آل السيد خليفة:* 
*وهم موسويون ينتمون إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام, كان السيد خليفة الأحسائي (حدود 1195-1279هـ)من كبار العلماء ومشاهيرهم في عصرة وأسرته من اشرف الأسر العلوية وأجلها, وقد خلف أبناءً و أحفادا جلهم من كبار العلماء منهم السيد باقر بن خليفة الأحسائي الذي شغل منصب الوكيل الديني في مدينة البصرة (ت1281هـ), ومنهم السيد محمد علي خليفة الأحسائي (القرن 14), وعرف ابنائة وذريته بالآنتساب إليه فكانوا يدعون بــ(آل خليفة) و ( آل السيد خليفة) وكانوا معرفين في النجف و الصرة – بالعراق- ولهم مكانتهم المرموقة, وأصلهم من قرية (القارة) بالأحساء حيث منها هاجر جدهم السيد خليفة إلى النجف وفيها انتشرت ذريته. وجدير بالذكر إنه لا يوجد اليوم في النجف الاشرف أحد من السادة (آل خليفة), أما في البصرة فالظاهر إنهم لا زالو موجودين فيها.* 




*- الفضلي :* 
*نسبة إلى (الفضل بن ربيعة) جد قبيلة (الفضول) المعروفة التي هي إحدى بطون قبيلة (طي) العربية المشهورة و (آل الفضلي) و (آل علي) و (العبّاد) و (السليم) الموجودون اليوم في (العمران) وكذلك (آل علي) في القارة كلهم قبيلة واحدة. وأول من نزح إلى الأحساء في شرقي الجزيرة العاربية قادماً من (مُلهَم) إحدى قرى نجد في قلب جزيرة العرب جدهم (عمران بن فضل), وكان ذلك سنة 1050هـ, وبعد إن استقر في الطرف الشرقي من ( الأحساء) عرفت المنطقة باسمه فأطلق عليها اسم (العمران) لما كان يتمتع به من رئاسة قبيلته ذات التفوق العشائري في المنطقة..* 




*- الحجي :* 
*ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس.* 


*- البحراني:* 
*البحرانيون هم شيعة الخط و هجر و أوال الأصليون.* 

*- العمر: أصلهم من السنة.*

*- آل علي :* 
*هناك آل علي آخرون يسكنون قرية (المركز) جدّهم محمد العلي وهم من قبيلة حرب المشهورة.* 



*- الأمير:* 
*من عنزة منهم على الأمير الذي كان الساعد للشيخ المرجع محمد بوخمسين.* 

*- آل الشخص:* 
*وهم موسويون ينتمون إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام, وجدهم السيد احمد المدني, منهم العلامة السيد محمد باقر الشخص, وابنه السيد عبد الرضا الشخص, والسيد عبد الله هاشم محمد الشخص, والخطيب المرحوم السيد محمد حسين بن أحمد الشيخ(ت1408هـ) والسيد محمد رضا عبد الله الشخص, والسيد محمد السيد هاشم الشخص, والسيد هاشم محمد الشخص.*

*-* 
*:* 
*منهم المرحوم الشيخ حسين الشواف ومنهم الشهيد محمد بن نور بن حسين الشواف.*


*- البقشي:* 
*من سبيع اشتهروا بتجارة الذهب والأقمشة, منهم الشيخ أمين البقشي والشيخ محمد البقشي والشيخ عبد المجيد البقش, وإلى آل البقشي ينتمي (البو جبارة) (والباذر) ويسكنون جميعاً (الرفعة الوسطى بالهفوف).* 


*- العبدي:* 
*من بني عبد القيس, يسكنون في الهفوف.* 

*- الشهاب,*
*والهلال: عائلتان تنتميان إلى اصل واحد, من بني عامر من بني عبد القيس, منهم الشيخ حسين بن إبراهيم الهلال, والشيخ محمد الشهاب.* 

*- الصبّاغ: من عائلة العامر من بني عبد القيس.* 

*- الغزال: من بني عامر من بني عبد القيس.* 

*- الغدير:* 
*ترجع إلى عائلة عامر, من بني عبد القيس, كما إن عائلة العامر التي تسكن(التيمية)في الأحساء هي فرع من عائلة العامر بالهفوف.* 

*- الصايغ:*
*ينتمون إلى آل مبارك في الرياض.* 

*- آل إبراهيم:*
*قبيلة نزحت من حائل في شمال الجزيرة العربية إلى ما يسمى الآن بالمنطقة الشرقية كما نزحت أفخاذ أخرى من آل إبراهيم إلى العراق فاستوطن فريق منهم في الناصرية جنوب العراق واستقر فريق آخر منهم في المشخاب في الفرات الأوسط, ويقيم فريق آخر في العمارة والجميع ينتمون إلى طي التي غلب عليها اسم شمر في الوقت الحالي, يسكن كثيراً منهم حالياً بلاد صفوى والكويكب والمسعودية من القطيف وهي قبيلة تجارية و أدبية أشهرهم و أبرزهم المرحوم سلمان آل إبراهيم الصفوإني صاحب جريدة اليقظة العراقية. وكان وزيراً للثقافة والإرشاد القومي في عهد حكومة عبد الكريم قاسم بالعراق.* 
*- المحسني :* 
*يرجع نسبهم إلى (ربيعة بن نزار) إحدى القبائل العربية الشهيرة. ويعد (آل المحسني ) من البيوتات العلمية التي أنجبت عدداً من رجال العلم والفضيلة منهم الشيخ أحمد المحسني (1107-1247هـ) وهو أول من لقب بـ(المحسني) نسبة إلى جده محسن بن الشيخ علي الأحسائي ومنهم الشيخ محسن القريني الأحسائي المتوفى سنة 1222هـ أحد كبار العلماء في عصره, ومنهم الشيخ حبيب بن قرين الأحسائي(حدود 1275- 1363هـ) الذي كان في عصرة مرجعاً في البصرة و الأحساء. وفي أوائل القرن الثالث عشر الهجري حدث في الأحساء وما جاورها من البلدان المطلة على الخليج اضطرابات وفتن طائفية ومحاربة قاسية للشيعة مما اضطر العديد من العلماء والشرفاء إن يغادروا المنطقة إلى بلدان أخرى مثل إيران والعراق, وكان ممن غادر الحساء لهذة الأسباب الشيخ أحمد المحسني حيث هاجر منها مع أفراد عائلته سنة1412هـ وكان بصحبته –ظاهراً بعض أرحامه والمقربين لديه- وتوجه فوراً إلى (خوزستان) حيث ألقى رحله في مدينة(الدَّورق) المعروفة اليوم بـ (الفلاحية) ولا يزال ذريته فيها. وكان لهم المكانة السامية والمقام الشامخ والصيت الجميل. ويوجد أيضاً من أبناء عمهم وأرحامهم في الأحساء والكويت , ويعرفون بـ (آل القريني) , كما لهم امتداد في البصرة.* 
*- آل السيد سلمان:*
*من الأسر العلوية الجليلة البيوتات العلمية العريقة, ولهم في(الأحساء) مكانتهم المرموقة ومنزلتهم المتميزة. وقد برز من الأسرة بعض العلماء كان بعضهم مراجع تقليد في الأحساء ودول الخليج, ومنهم السيد هاشم السلمان الموسوي الأحسائي المتوفى سنة 1309هـ ثم نجله السيد ناصر الأحسائي المتوفى سنة 1358هـ والسيد حسين بن السيد محمد العلي المتوفى سنة 1369هـ وهو أول عالم إمامي يشغل منصب القضاء الجعفري بشكل رسمي في الأحساء في ظل الدولة السعودية وقد استمر في هذا المنصب مدة طويلة تزيد عن أربعين عاماً, ومنهم نجله السيد هاشم المتوفى سنة 1390هـ ومنهم أخيه السيد هاشم العلي الكبير المتوفى سنة1400هـ, ومنهم السيد علي بن السيد ناصر السلمان والسيد علي الياسين السلمان. والسيد حسين بن علي الياسين السلمان والسيد محمد السيد ناصر السلمان بن حسين المتوفى سنة 1339هـ ومنهم السيد محمد بن ناصر بن هاشم السلمان والسيد هاشم بن السيد محمد الحسن السلمان, وجاء في كتاب عن (إسرة السلمان) ما ملخصة: إن السيد محمد والد السيد سلمان الذي عرفت الأسرة بالآنتساب إليه كان يقطن مدينة (الحويزة) من بلاد (خوزستان), ثم هاجر منها إلى (البحرين) في أوائل القرن الثاني عشر الهجري وبعد مدة حدثت أحداث دامية في البحرين هاجر السيد سلمان أو والده السيد محمد إلى الأحساء وتوطن حدود 1151هـ, وأول ما سكن في محلة(السباسب) بمدينة المبرز ثم انتقل منها إلى (المطيرفي) إحدى قرى (الأحساء الشمالية) لما كثرت الذرية تفرقوا في البلاد فسكنوا المبرز والرميلة والقرين ونزح بعضهم إلى سيهات والقطيف وسوق الشيوخ بـ(العراق). وجاء في الكتاب المذكور أيضا إن جملة من الأسر الموسوية في الأحساء هم السادة (آل ياسين و آل طه وآل إبراهيم والناصر يلتقون جميعاً مع سادة (السلمان) في جدهم الأول السيد إسماعيل بن حسين بن حسن, وهو الجد الثالث للسيد سلمان بن محمد بن يوسف بن علي بن السيد إسماعيل ويعود نسب هذه الأسر جميعاً إلى الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام بواسطة ابنه جعفر.* 


*- آل السبعي :*
*إسرة السبعي من الأسر العلمية الجليلة, ويعود نسبهم إلى سبع بن سالم بن رفاعة ولذا يقال لهم (السبعي) وقد خرج منهم عدد كبير من العلماء والشعراء, منهم الشيخ محمد بن حسين السبعي, والشيخ حسين بن علي السبعي, وكان أبرزهم الشيخ أحمد السبعي ووالده الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله السبعي. ويوجد في الأحساء من يلقب بـالسبعي من العلويين, والمعروف إن بيت السبعي ليس من الأسر العلوية, وبعد التحقيق تبين إن هؤلاء السادة ينتسبون إلى (آل السبعي) من طرف الأم وغلب عليهم لقب السبعي تبعاً لأمهم كما هو جارٍ كثيراً بين القبائل العربية وغيرها, وآل السبعي اليوم موجودون في قرية (الحُليلة) بالأحساء ويقال لهم السبعي وهم من وجهاء القرية وأشرافها وليسوا من العلويين ومنهم الخطيب الفاضل الحاج ملا محمد بن حسين آل مبارك السبعي, وفي قرية القارة المجاورة للحليلة توجد موقوفات معروفة إلى اليوم باسم(موقوفات السبعي) تهدى إليه الذبائح والنذورات في عشرة محرم وهناك راية تعرف بـ(راية السبعي) يعتقد فيها الناس ويتبركون بها.* 

*- الفضول:* 
*أبناء فضل بن ربيعة جد آل فضل الطائيين وهم من وجهاء البلاد, كانوا يسكنون قرية (الفضول) من القرى الشرقية الكبيرة بالأحساء.* 

*- آل زين الدين:*
*ينتمي إليهم آية الله الأوحد الشيخ أحمد بن زين الدين الأحسائي(1166-1241هـ) كان آبائه من رمضان فما فوق كلهم من أبناء العامة إلا إنهم كانوا بعيدين عن التعصب, وكانوا يسكنون البادية بنواحي الأحساء فحدثت منافرة وحرب بين (داغر) وأبيه (رمضان) فاضطر داغر إلى الابتعاد عن جوار أبيه فترك البادية ونقل عائلته إلى (المطيرفي) وطن الشيخ أحمد بن زين الدين., وما مضت إلا مدة يسيرة حتى اعتنق داغر مذهب الإمامة فصار هو وذريته من الشيعة الإثني عشرية, وأما عشيرته فقد ذكر الشيخ احمد بن زين الدين إن نسبهم ينتهي إلى (صقر) ثم قال: (وهو كبير الطائفة المشهورة بالمشاهير وشيخهم وبه يفتخرون وإليه ينتسبون)*

*- الجمّازي :* 
*ظاهراً نسبة إلى (جماز) بن إبراهيم بن إسماعيل أحد أجداد السيد حسن بن السيد محمد الحسيني الموسوي الجمازي الأحسائي ومن ذرية محمد العابد بن الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام, موطنهم القارة و التويثير وأصلهم من المدينة المنورة ولا وجود لهم الآن في الأحساء لعل لقبهم قد تغيّر.* 

*- آل خليفة:*
*إسرة معروفة في الأحساء ذات شان ومقام بين الناس , كانوا ولا يزالو ذوي شرف ووجاهة , وقد برز منهم العلامة الشيخ محمد الخليفة وغيره من الفضلاء والشعراء مثل ابنه العلامة الشيخ حسين بن الشيخ محمد الخليفة المولود سنة 1388هـ وممثلاً عن المرجع السيد محسن الحكيم ثم عن المرجع السيد أبو القاسم الموسوي الخوئي, ومنهم ابنه الشيخ صادق الخليفة المولود سنة 1326هـ ومنهم الشيخ صالح بن الخليفة. وذكر بعض رجال الأسرة إن كل ( آل خليفة) المعروفين اليوم في (المبرز) وبعضهم في الدمام هم من ذرية الشيخ حسين بن محمد بن خليفة ولقبوا بـ(الخليفة) نسبة إلى جدهم (خليفة) المذكور.* 

*- آل المزيدي:* 
*إسرة معروفة في الأحساء والكويت ونزح بعضهم إلى (خوزستان) في أواخر القرن الثالث عشر الهجري, وأصلهم من دينة الهفوف. وقد برز منهم بعض العلماء الأفاضل مثل الشيخ حسين بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله المزيدي وابن أخيه الشيخ محمد بن موسى بن محمد المزيدي (القرن الثالث عشر)*

*- آل الكعبي:* 

*ينتهي نسبهم إلى كعب بن عامر رئيس قبائل كعب القبيلة العربية المشهورة ذات المجد الأثيل والعز والمنعة, وكعب قبيلة ذات عدة عظيمة وعدد كبير ومقام شامخ وصيت جميل. من رجالها المرحوم الشيخ هاشم الكعبي ومنهم الشيخ عبد الأمير بن ناصر الكعبي الدورقي , ومنهم الخطيب الشيخ داوود بن سلمان الكعبي صاحب كتاب الدروع الداوودية.* 

*- آل عثيان:*
*من الأسر العلمية الجليلة المعروفة في الأحساء, ومنهم الشيخ حسين بن الشيخ محمد آل عثيان, ومنهم الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم آل عثيان المتوفى بعد عام 1421هـ, والشيخ علي بن محمد بن عبد الله آل عثيان من علماء القرن الرابع عشر, والشيخ محمد بن عبد الله آل عثيان, ومنهم الملا عبد الحسين بن الشيخ حسن آل عثيان, ومنهم الشاعر معتوق بن عبد الله العثيان, وموطن هذه الأسرة من القديم حتى الآن هو بلدة القارة, ومنها من نزح إلى نواحي البصرة بالعراق.* 

*- آل السلطان:*
*في الأحساء من الوداعيين الدواسر ينتسبون إلى جذمي العرب (عدنان وقحطان) و الدواسر قسمان دواسر بن تغلب بن وائل (العدنانيون) و آل (زايد) قال الشيخ محمود شاكر في كتابه (البحرين): - الدواسر وأصولهم من نجد من أصل قحطاني وأكثر مناطقهم في الدمام والخبر, إذ لجأوا إلى هاتين المدينتين بعد خلافهم مع حكومة البحرين-. منهم الأديب الفاضل الشيخ صالح السلطان, والشيخ جواد عايش السلطان.*

*- العليو:* 
*ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس, وهم من وجهاء البلاد.*

*- آل سنان وآل المرزوق وآل الناصر:*
*أبناء عم هاجروا من حمير منذ مئات السنين واستوطنوا قرية (أبو معن) المعروفة, وكانت غنية بالمياه, حيث زادت عيونها على 64 عيناً, ولكن لما زحفت الرمال عليها و طمرتها, هاجر هؤلاء إلى القطيف والأوجام وصفوى, والمعلوم إن آل (هجلس) في صفوى هم من آل السنان وكذلك آل الناصر.* 


*هناك الكثير من الاسماء الاخرى وهى :*

*السيهاتي-المشامع- الناصر (من سيهات- السلهام- الراشد- المطوع- الجظر (او الجضر)- الخليفةو المعلم وهم عائلة واحدة- الكبيش- أهويدي- الزاير- اليوسف- المبارك - شويخات - سليس - المزعل – الغانم- المطرود- المساعد- عبد الرضا - الحكيم – الحلال- القلاف- الباشا- طالب- المنيان- درويش- الحمود – السواد.*




*المصادر :*

*تاريخ أنساب العرب ص 110 -115ج2*

*قبائل الخليج العربي ص 92*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*بنو ياس* 
*قبيلة (بنو ياس) هي من أشهر القبائل على ساحل الخليج، وأعدادها كبيرة بالنسبة للقبائل الأخرى، وفيها بيوت الحكم من آل نهيان وآل مكتوم. وقد وقع خلاف كبير في نسب هذه القبيلة بين المؤرخين  حتى في اسمهم فقالوا: (بنو ياس)، بنو إلياس، بنو إياس. ومعلوم أن الرجل ليس له الا اسم واحد وأن كل اسم من هذه الأسماء يؤدي إلى النسبة لشخص آخر، والناس وإن قالوا واختلفوا ف(بنو ياس) لا يختلفون على أنهم من أصل واحد اسمه ياس بن عامر. وسأبدأ بالقول الراجح عندي وإن أبى هذا القول بعض أهل العلم في الأنساب في هذه المنطقة، قبيلة (بنو ياس) تنتسب الى ياس بن عامر الذي ترجع نسبته الى قبائل نزار بن معد بن عدنان، يقول سالم بن حمود السيابي المؤرخ العماني في كتابه (اسعاف الأعيان في أنساب عمان):* 

*"أعلم أن (بنو ياس) أهل دبي وأبوظبي على شهير النسب من ياس بن عامر بن صعصعة بن معاوية بن بكر بن هوازن ولهم زعامة أبوظبي ودبي وما إليهما وتلتف عليهم قبائل عديدة وتتعلق بهم في مهماتها أمم و(بنو ياس) هم الصميم فيهم .. الى آخر ما قال".* 

*ويقول ابن رزيق وهو ايضا من المؤرخين العمانيين القدامى في كتابه الضياء الشائع باللمعان : (بتصرف):* 

*"إن أكثر الناس يظنون أن (بنو ياس) قحطانيون وليسوا كذلك بل هم عدنانيون من ولد سامة بن لؤي بن غالب".* 

*والمؤرخون العمانيون أعرف بأنساب المنطقة من غيرهم بسبب مخالطتهم للقبائل العربية الموجودة في المنطقة وتدوينهم لأحداث عمان منذ الزمن الغابر الى اليوم، ولو رجعنا الى أهل العلم بالأنساب من السعوديين مثلاً لوجدنا كثيراً منهم يوافق العمانيين فيما ذهبوا اليه ولا يحضرني في هذه الساعة الا ما كتبه حمد بن ابراهيم الحقيل في كتابه (كنز الأنساب) وهو من مؤرخي السعودية يقول:* 

*"وفي عمان (بنو ياس) بن عمرو بن عامر بن صعصعة منهم آل نهيان حكام أبوظبي".* 

*قول الحقيل، ياس بن عمرو لم يقل به أحد، بل أغلب النسابين يقولون ياس بن عامر ولعله أثبته سهواً وعلى هذا ترى الاتفاق بين هؤلاء المؤرخين على أن نسب هذه القبيلة عدناني وليسوا من قحطان. وقد جاء في كتاب (المنتخب في ذكر نسب قبائل العرب) لعبد الرحمن بن حمد بن زيد المغيري الطائي، من مؤرخي السعودية:* 

*"وبنو إياس بطن من حبشية من خزاعة، ويقال إن بنو إياس أهل عمان ممن ينتسبون لإياس بن قبيصة الطائي".* 

*ثم قال في معرض كلامه عن أنساب طيء:* 

*"ومن بطون جرم بن هني بطن من جذيمة من جرم طيء ومنهم إياس بن قبيصة، استعمله كسرى على الحيرة بعد النعمان وهو قائد العرب والفرس على بنو شيبان يوم ذي قار، وذكر لنا بعض علماء الاحساء ان بنو إياس أهل عمان من بنو إياس هذا الطائي وذلك نقلاً عن علمائهم وقد قدمنا ذكرهم في إياس من الأزد". أقول ليس في كتاب المغيري ما يثبت النسبة الى قحطان بسبب انه اضطرب في النسبة، فمرة يقول هم من الأزد ومرة يقول هم من قبيلة طيء، والاضطراب يسقط الاحتجاج من أصله وليس في كلام من اعتمد على قوله حجة والله أعلم. ولا يعد أحد من القراء أن كلامي هذا منقصة في قحطان، وأن ما أقوله بسبب تعصبي لعدنان لا .. لا، بل هو تحقيق النسبة وتثبيت الأصول وفي النهاية العدنانيون والقحطانيون يرجعون الى جد واحد كما أثبت ذلك العلماء من حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما مر على الأنصار وهم من الأزد من قحطان فقال لهم "ارموا فإن أباكم كان رامياً" يعني اسماعيل ومعلوم أن اسماعيل، جد عدنان وبهذا الحديث يثبت ان اسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام جد قحطان أيضاً والله أعلم.* 

*ومن هذا الاختلاف ترى الشعراء يختلفون في نسب (بنو ياس) ومن القول الأول قول محمد بن قطامي:* 

*بنو ياس بن عامر بن لوي--- اجنودي لا خلت منهم إيادي* 

*وقد اختلفوا كذلك في النسبة إلى (بنو ياس) هل هو حلف يضم مجموعة من القبائل أو أن القبائل جميعها ترجع الى والد واحد وهو ياس بن عامر؟. ومما ظهر لي و سمعته من أجدادنا أن أغلب فروع (بنو ياس) قبائل أصلها واحد تنتسب الى والد واحد وهو ياس ثم انضمت إليها بعض القبائل المجاورة بقصد التحالف والمناصرة كما يظهر ذلك في قبيلة "آل بو حمير" فهي فرع من قبيلة المناصير، وهي في نفس الوقت من قبائل (بنو ياس). ويشبه هذا التحالف حلف قبيلة بني قتب. فهناك قبائل تنتمي الى أصل واحد وهي القبيلة الأم، وهناك فروع قبائل أخرى دخلت تحت هذا الحلف وتنتسب إليه، وهذا الأمر تجده جلياً في قبيلة بني خالد من قبائل الجزيرة العربية ليس هذا مجال ذكرها. ونسابة بني قتب يعرفون من دخل في القبيلة من القبائل الأخرى، ونسابة (بنو ياس) على علم بمن دخل فيهم، وهذا النسب لم يتكون من زمن قريب بل يرجع إلى قرون من الزمان وقد أخبرني الشيخ عبد الله بن ابراهيم آل جبر أحد نسابة الجزيرة العربية أنه حصل على صكوك مبايعة لجماعات من (بنو ياس) يرجع تاريخها إلى أكثر من أربعمائة سنة وهذا يدل على بعد هذا النسب لا كما يدعيه بعض من لا علم له بالتاريخ.* 

*دعوى التأصيل* 

*وقد رأيت بعض المؤرخين يحاولون عبثا أن يؤصلوا لبعض فروع (بنو ياس) وينسبوهم إلى قبائل أخرى، فيقولون مثلا المزاريع من تميم والهوامل من سبيع والسودان من منطقة سوده في الرياض .. إلخ".* 

*وأقول كما قال الأول:* 

*والدعاوى ما لم تقيموا عليها--- بينات أبناؤها أدعياء* 

*وهذه الأقوال لو جمعتها لوجدتها كثيرة، بل المؤرخون أنفسهم في اختلاف شديد فيما بينهم.* 

*ومن بعض أقوالهم أن هذه القبائل كانت جماعات صغيرة تجمعت في حلف واحد لخوفهم من اليعربيين في عمان ومن القواسم، وأقول أخبرني أيها العالم بالأنساب ما اسم الذي جمعهم؟ ومتى كان ذلك؟ إن كانت لك أثارة من علم، فإن عجزت فعليك بما قال غيرك ودع الخوض فيما لا تعرفه ..* 

*إذا لم تستطع شيئا فدعه -- وجاوزه إلى ما تستطيع* 

*ولا داعي لهذا الاختلاف وقد جمع الله نسب هذه القبيلة وأرجعها إلى نسب واحد. ومن العجائب اعتماد بعض الباحثين على كلام المستشرقين الأوروبيين الذين كتبوا عن هذه المنطقة في أنساب العرب، ومن أين للأوروبي معرفة الأنساب وهل هذه القبيلة حلف أو غير ذلك!! وكيف نصدقهم في أنسابنا ونحن لا نصدقهم في كثير مما يكتبونه من الأحداث بسبب تعصبهم الاستعماري اللهم إلا في بعض أبحاثهم الجغرافية والتاريخية التي ليس فيها تحيز مع أخذ الحذر فيما يقولون. ومن العجائب أيضاً قولهم: "لو كان ياس أبوهم لقام من بعده من نسله بتسمية أبنائهم عليه كما هو معروف من عادات البشر"، وأقول لمن يرى هذه المقولة حجة: هل وجدت أحداً من أولاد معد بن عدنان تسمى باسم معد؟ وهل وجدت من الأسماء طيء أو قضاعة؟ وهل وجدت من أبناء الرميثات من اسمه رمثه أو من أبناء آل بو مهير من اسمه مهير؟!!* 

*ومن المضحك قول بعض من لا يميز في هذا العلم قبيلا من دبير:* 

*"إن بعض هذه القبائل الياسية أصلها من عمان الداخل قرب نزوى والشاهد على ما أقول:* 

*1- مشابهة أوسام الابل.* 

*2- آثار منازلهم التي هجروها.* 

*3- سدلهم لأيديهم في الصلاة.* 

*ولا أحتاج لإبطال هذا الكلام شيئاً، لأني على علم بأن القارىء الكريم سيضحك من هذه الشواهد لأنه كيف يصح الاستشهاد بعلامات الإبل على النسب، وإن صح هذا فكثير من أوسام أهل الجزيرة تتشابه فماذا نفعل هل نؤصل النسب الواحد؟ أما عن الآثار فهذا لا حجة فيه الا إن ثبت في المصادر التاريخية الموثقة أنهم سكنوا هذه البيوت. بقي سدل اليد أي أنهم بسبب وجودهم في عمان تأثروا بالمذهب الإباضي وهذا لا يصح أيضاً لأن قبائل (بنو ياس) كلها مالكية بل أغلب نجد والبحرين وما يليها من عمان كانت على المذهب المالكي بسبب وجود الدولة العيونية المالكية. والكلام عن (بنو ياس) ليس بالسهل لقلة المصادر وقلة من كتب عن نسبهم من المؤرخين القدامى وهذا حال القبائل العربية كلها. ويسكن (بنو ياس) في أبوظبي والعين ودبي ثم يقلون في باقي المناطق من الساحل، وكان أبناء القبيلة في السابق اذا انتسبوا قالوا "ياسي" فلا يقال فلاحي وفلاسي ولا مهيري إلا قليلاً نادراً اعتزازاً بالنسب الواحد، وللقبيلة جولات وصولات في الجزيرة، وكانت مرهوبة الجانب من جميع القبائل، وكم كسرت هذه القبيلة من جيوش غازية، وكم دافعت عن أراضيها حتى نالت أعلى درجات العزة والسؤدد. يقول السيابي في كتابه "إسعاف الأعيان":* 

*"و(بنو ياس) هم الصميم فيهم وأهلا ب(بنو ياس) بن عامر أهل الخيل والخول ولهم الفضل الذي لا ينكر، ويرأس أبوظبي آل بو فلاح، ويرأس دبي آل بو فلاسة وهم حكام على من يليهم وحدث عن (بنو ياس) فإنهم الأبطال التي لا تقف على قياس والأشبال التي لا ترهب من البأس وهم ليوث ولدوا على ظهور الخيل وتوسدوا أحلاسها وتمرنوا على مراسها، وبطون (بنو ياس) كثيرة يضيق مقامنا بتفصيلها".* 

*وللقبيلة من السمت الحسن والأخلاق الحميدة التي لا تزال موجودة عند أهلها شيوخاً وعامة، فهم أهل الكرم والأدب والشجاعة والنبل والذي يخالطهم يعرف ذلك. ولقبيلة (بنو ياس) عدة فروع:* 

*1- آل بو فلاح: ومنهم آل نهيان حكام أبوظبي.* 

*2- آل بو فلاسه : ومنهم آل مكتوم حكام دبي.* 

*3- آل بو مهير.* 

*4- السودان.* 

*5- المرر.* 

*6- المزاريع.* 

*7- الهوامل.* 

*8- المحاربة.* 

*9- القبيسات.* 

*10- الرميثات.* 

*11- الحلالمه.* 

*12- السبايس: وهم فرع من آل بو مهير مستقل.* 

*13- آل بو حمير: وهم فرع من المناصير تحت حلف (بنو ياس).* 

*14- القمزان.* 

*15- المشاغين وهم فرع من آل بو مهير مستقل.* 

*المراجع:* 

*كتاب المنتخب في ذكر نسب قبائل العرب – المغيري* 

*اسعاف الأعيان في أنساب أهل عمان – السيابي* 

*الضياء الشائع باللمعان – ابن رزيق* 

*كنز الأنساب – حمد بن ابراهيم الحقيل* 

*عن مقالة جمال خلفان بن حويرب المهيري - باب المعارف - صحيفة البيان* 


*البقوم* 
*هم بنو عامر وهو البقم بن حواله بن الهنوء بن الازد بن الغوث ابن نبت بن مالك بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان . بطن من الازد من القحطانية. ومنهم بطون وهي الحبلان والكلبة والمدركة وآل محمد ومنهم المرازيق والرواجح*

----------

